# [T] STALKER Call of Pripjat gegen ??????



## smooth1980 (1. August 2011)

Guten Tag 

habe mir heute eine neue Grafikkarte gekauft und da war ein Coupon dabei für die Vollversion von Stalker - Call of Pripjat ( Steam Key ) . Also wer Interesse an dem Game hat und mir was vernünftiges vergleichbares bieten kann ist im Rennen. Ich mag Stalker nicht so bin aber Ego Shootern nicht abgeneigt wobei mein Lieblingsgenre eher die Rollenspiele dicht gefolgt von Rennspielen sind . Also Viel Spaß beim bieten Ich schaue hier ab jetzt öfters mal vorbei da Ich zur Zeit Urlaub habe !

MFG Smooth1980


----------



## smooth1980 (1. August 2011)

Push : Ich hätte ja Interesse an diesem Spiel : Save 10% on E.Y.E: Divine Cybermancy on Steam
Könnte mir ja jemand der Interesse an Stalker hat über Steam schenken ?


----------

